# What counts as hours towards your journeyman license?



## Swagcityusa (May 27, 2021)

Hi guys, im new to this forum. Im a fourth year electrical apprentice out of Massachusetts and I am getting my journeyman application ready but I am having issues with my hours. I know your required to get 8000 working hours over a minimum of four years but what counts as working hours? I have been employed full time for just over 4 years as of now but when my company filled out my hours form they deducted all holidays, sick, vacation, and travel time (paid time to and from jobs during my 8 hour work day) and I think some other time (admin time going over jobs). My hours total was around 6500. My question is am I supposed to basically get 2000 hours every full calendar year I'm employed or are they supposed to take out all that stuff because at this rate its going to be 6 years before I get enough hours for my license?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

You need to ask THEM (your sponsor or trades authority.) It seem to vary.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Deducting travel time to and from jobs and time spent going over work seems like BS.


----------



## Swagcityusa (May 27, 2021)

Is it standard that you get 2000 hours per year if you were full time employed?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Swagcityusa said:


> Hi guys, im new to this forum. Im a fourth year electrical apprentice out of Massachusetts and I am getting my journeyman application ready but I am having issues with my hours. I know your required to get 8000 working hours over a minimum of four years but what counts as working hours? I have been employed full time for just over 4 years as of now but when my company filled out my hours form they deducted all holidays, sick, vacation, and travel time (paid time to and from jobs during my 8 hour work day) and I think some other time (admin time going over jobs). My hours total was around 6500. My question is am I supposed to basically get 2000 hours every full calendar year I'm employed or are they supposed to take out all that stuff because at this rate its going to be 6 years before I get enough hours for my license?


It was hours worked when I went thru. Vacation, holidays and sick did not count. As for travel and admin time that I don't think so because it can be considered work ( discussing job before or after ). 
I don't know how it works for you I had yearly reviews of hours worked and what type of work so you could get exposure to the different areas required.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I did my IBEW apprenticeship 2001-2005. I got a forecasted finish date when I started; 4 years to the day. Worked full-time except for school, stat holidays, and sometimes work dried up over Christmas-time. Passed all the schooling as required. Sign-off as originally forecasted. 

Times change - different trades authorities and union locals do things differently.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Swagcityusa said:


> Hi guys, im new to this forum. Im a fourth year electrical apprentice out of Massachusetts and I am getting my journeyman application ready but I am having issues with my hours. I know your required to get 8000 working hours over a minimum of four years but what counts as working hours? I have been employed full time for just over 4 years as of now but when my company filled out my hours form they deducted all holidays, sick, vacation, and travel time (paid time to and from jobs during my 8 hour work day) and I think some other time (admin time going over jobs). My hours total was around 6500. My question is am I supposed to basically get 2000 hours every full calendar year I'm employed or are they supposed to take out all that stuff because at this rate its going to be 6 years before I get enough hours for my license?





Swagcityusa said:


> Is it standard that you get 2000 hours per year if you were full time employed?


If you don't make 2000 hours each year, then you didn't make 2000 hours each year. Of course hours you took off for sick, vacation and holidays don't count, how is that even a question? 2000 hours / 50 working weeks a year is 40 hours work per week. If your travel time was segregated and you're missing 1500 hours over 4 years there must have been an awful amount of days you worked less than 6 hours. Almost as though you collectively took a year off over the course of 4 years. 
Was there no overtime, no Saturdays? Was schooling conducted during a workday causing such a high number of missing work hours? You should have your paystubs and be able to see all of your working hours. If they can segregate travel hours then you should be able to as well to check their math.
OTOH, it's possible your employer doesn't want you making it into that Journeyman classification. A lot of them only want to employ helpers who work like journeymen so the boss can make money for nothing while everyone else suffers for their benefit.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've said this on here before:: KEEP TRACK OF YOUR OWN DAMN HOURS!!!!! Do not depend on the company to do it. 
Keep your paystubs, timecards,and keep a journal.
IF you were to be audited the state audits your payroll, so your working hours is time on the job, not vacations/ holidays /sick. If you are paid to travel (service) then yes, if you are not (construction) then no. If you leave your house at 5:30 and clock in on a site at 7:00 then no, that time doesn't count.
Massachusetts only credits you maximum of 2000 per calendar year, no matter what.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Your employer is a turd, assuming you are a good worker and have the necessary skill set he should sign for the 8000 hours and be done with it. Ig completing this application includes having to take a test TO ME it shows you have the drive to be an electrician, I see so many apprentices never bother to take that important step.

I have known electricians that spent 2 of the 4 years fetching material, running a backhoe, driving a truck, or just one job over and over, several of those guys should have stuck with their non-electrical jobs but that is another story. The point is many of the jobs apprentices do are support but not directly electrical work.

Are you qualified to be an electrician in your mind, are you ready to test for your J-men's card?

Is your boss a cheap F'ck , just holding you back to save paying you more. One way or the other get your license and leave for a better work environment.


----------

